# Chicken sign



## Shanebaby (Aug 7, 2012)

Saw this neon sign in Logan's Road house. Thought it was funny.


----------



## kaax (Nov 21, 2012)

That's really neat.

Where about is Logan's Road House?

Kaax


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

I like Logan's. Good sign.


----------

